

 Feedback on a social media campaign - jdp23
http://www.talesfromthe.net/jon/?p=2318

======
jdp23
And to forestall any knee-jerk flagging: what's new here is a multi-partisan
social media campaign around a privacy issue with grassroots groups working
together with advocacy organizations. It's especially relevant to web startups
because learnings from this are likely to apply to anti-corporate privacy
activism as well; many of the organizatons involved (EPIC, BORDC, etc.) also
are participating in the FTC complaint against Facebook.

Plus, Bruce Schneier's giving a keynote!

